# Stayer LU172 Polisher



## Will1983 (Mar 12, 2008)

hi i've aquired a Stayer LU172 Polisher and i was wondering if anyone on here has ever used 1 before? if so, is it any good?

also does anyone know where i coud get some replacement pads for it? ive googled it but no-one seems to sell them?


----------



## Will1983 (Mar 12, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry mate, but i never come across this polisher before. Tried to Google it but no luck.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

never heard of it.

I also googled it with no joy.

Sorry.


----------



## Will1983 (Mar 12, 2008)

ok thanks anyway lads.. well will just have to see if the pads at my local suppliers will fit it.. if not just i'll just stick it back on flea-bay...


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

This one? 2000rpm? I'd say that's too high, but I'm no expert.


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Car Key said:


> This one? 2000rpm? I'd say that's too high, but I'm no expert.


^^^^^ How the hell did u manage to find that site? Its turkish site by the looks of it. :thumb:


----------



## Will1983 (Mar 12, 2008)

errm.. no idea.. i'll have a look at the badge in it and see what it says.. i think its a random orbital polisher not a rotary..


----------



## Will1983 (Mar 12, 2008)

thats a point, how on earth did you find it?!?! can you read turkish? if so do they sell new pads?


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Stayer LU172 didn’t bring up much, so I guessed where there might be a gap in the model number and searched on Stayer “LU 172”


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Will1983 said:


> thats a point, how on earth did you find it?!?! can you read turkish? if so do they sell new pads?


Can ask why do u want this specific model? There are so many models available made by other brands Makita, Metabo, Bosch, Hitachi, Ch Pneumatic, Flex...... and you can get pads and other accessories very easy from traders in here

:thumb:


----------



## honda-r (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking on Ebay come across this polisher

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Stayer-Buffin...ryZ72201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Will1983 (Mar 12, 2008)

honda-r said:


> Can ask why do u want this specific model? There are so many models available made by other brands Makita, Metabo, Bosch, Hitachi, Ch Pneumatic, Flex...... and you can get pads and other accessories very easy from traders in here
> 
> :thumb:


i know that now, i got it off flea-bay for £15 so thats the model i'm stuck with.. if i had known what a pain it would be to get parts for i'd never have bid on it..:wall:


----------



## Will1983 (Mar 12, 2008)

little update on this, my local detailing supplier has found that the sonus SFX orbital backing plate fits so im in business..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Car Key said:


> This one? 2000rpm? I'd say that's too high, but I'm no expert.


the kestrel DAS-6 starts at 2,500 and goes up to 6,500 rpm...


----------

